# 1995 ford probe gt stereo



## andre3stax (Oct 5, 2010)

ok i found the old amp and took it out. what now?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What exactly is your problem? You need to provide more details..

I moved your post to it's own thread, also.


----------

